# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کسی از دوستان لینک دانلود رایگان کتاب Zend Framework: A Beginner's Guide رو داره؟

## idocsidocs

کسی از دوستان لینک دانلود رایگان کتاب Zend Framework: A Beginner's Guide رو داره؟

----------


## idocsidocs

> اکثر آموزش هام و با اینها ترکیب می کنم . کتاب و رفرنس تنها خوندن و نمی پسندم .


بنظرم تنها بدی فریم ورک زند نداشتن یه رفرنس مناسب هست. اگه یه کتاب کامل و جمع و جور داشته باشن خیلی سریع می شه یادش گرفت.

----------


## idocsidocs

> آره . چرا نشه یادگرفت ... من یه تیکه ویدیو ازش دیدم . و یه بار هم تستش کردم متوجه نشدم که چرا میگن سخته . کجاش سخته ؟


اگه منابع خوبی باشه یادگیری زند از یادگیری کیک خیلی ساده تر هست !

----------


## mrhamed

من تقریبا دوساله که با این فریمورک کار میکنم، واقعا سخته و اصلا ابزاری برای کارای کوچیک نیست... منابع هم صفره! توی هر ورژن هم که میده مفاهیم نیمه بنیادیش عوض میشه! ولی قوی و قدرتمنده :)

----------


## idocsidocs

> من تقریبا دوساله که با این فریمورک کار میکنم، واقعا سخته و اصلا  ابزاری برای کارای کوچیک نیست... منابع هم صفره! توی هر ورژن هم که میده  مفاهیم نیمه بنیادیش عوض میشه! ولی قوی و قدرتمنده :)


می شه بگید که یادگیری این فریم ورک چقدر طول کشید و هر روز برای یادگیری این فریم ورک چقدر وقت می ذاشتید؟

----------


## mrhamed

با این فریمورک که توی شرکت روی 3تا پروژه کار کردم، ساعتشو نمیدونم عمدتا همون زمان کار...
به نظـرم:
در واقع اونجایی سخته که شما بخوای 100% روی استاندارد zend کار کنی یعنی حتی یک فاکشن هم خارج از { قواعد کلاس بندی zend } نباشه! و از هر منبعی که میخونی میبینی خیلی از کاراشونو به سبک خودشون انجام دادن ( البته از تواناییها و استاندارهای zend تبعیت کردن که نشانه انعطاف پذیریـه) نهایتا خیــلی طول میکشه تا به یک ساختار فکری و عملی ثابت توی zend برسی.

----------


## idocsidocs

> در واقع اونجایی سخته که شما بخوای 100% روی استاندارد zend کار کنی یعنی  حتی یک فاکشن هم خارج از { قواعد کلاس بندی zend } نباشه! و از هر منبعی که  میخونی میبینی خیلی از کاراشونو به سبک خودشون انجام دادن ( البته از  تواناییها و استاندارهای zend تبعیت کردن که نشانه انعطاف پذیریـه) نهایتا  خیــلی طول میکشه تا به یک ساختار فکری و عملی ثابت توی zend برسی.


بنظرتون می شه برای هر کاری، حتی کاری کوچیکی مثل یه وبلاگ ساده که بازدیدکننده های کمی داره، از این فریم ورک استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mrhamed

> بنظرتون می شه برای هر کاری، حتی کاری کوچیکی مثل یه وبلاگ ساده که بازدیدکننده های کمی داره، از این فریم ورک استفاده کرد؟


بله حتما با این فریمورک میشه تقریبا همه کار کرد و اگه شما یک وبلاگ با اون بسازید مطمئنا پشیمان نمیشید چون خیلی انعطاف پذیر است و براحتی میتوانید کم کم وبلاگتان را به وبسایت جامعی تبدیل کنید ولی نکته قابل توجه اینکه که: آیا به اندازه رفع نیازتون با این فرموورک آشنا هستید؟! چون اگر آشنا نباشید هم وقتتون هدر میره هم کار تروتمیز از آب درنمیاد.

----------


## idocsidocs

> بله حتما با این فریمورک میشه تقریبا همه کار کرد و اگه شما یک وبلاگ با  اون بسازید مطمئنا پشیمان نمیشید چون خیلی انعطاف پذیر است و براحتی  میتوانید کم کم وبلاگتان را به وبسایت جامعی تبدیل کنید ولی نکته قابل توجه  اینکه که: آیا به اندازه رفع نیازتون با این فرموورک آشنا هستید؟! چون اگر  آشنا نباشید هم وقتتون هدر میره هم کار تروتمیز از آب درنمیاد.


من شنیدم که این فریم ورک بهتره که برای سایتهای ساده استفاده نشه. آیا این موضوع دلیل منطقی داره؟

----------


## mrhamed

من به این فریمورک نگاه ابزاری دارم و اون چیزی که شما میگید رو نشنیدم ، نظر خاصی هم ندارم.
در حال حاضر net. هم یک فریمورک هست که  در ویندوز اپلیکیشن و وب هم استفاده میشه. ولی بازم تکرار میکنم، دید من ابزاری هست و در مورد استفاده در وبسایت نظر خاصی ندارم.

----------


## idocsidocs

> در حال حاضر net. هم یک فریمورک هست که  در ویندوز اپلیکیشن و وب هم  استفاده میشه. ولی بازم تکرار میکنم، دید من ابزاری هست و در مورد استفاده  در وبسایت نظر خاصی ندارم.


این موضوع که می گن امنیت دات نت خیلی پایین هست و اصلا قابل مقایسه با پی اچ پی نیست، درسته؟

----------


## irGeek

امنیت دو جنبه داره یکش وابسته به زبان برنامه نویسی هست دومیش وابسطه به شیوه کد نویسی پس


> امنیت دات نت خیلی پایین هست و اصلا قابل مقایسه با پی اچ پی نیست،


 کمی حرف... هست. در کل همشون ابزار هستند وصرفا باید به عنوان یک ابزار بهشون نگاه کرد.(البته این نظر منه :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## idocsidocs

> کمی حرف... هست. در کل همشون ابزار هستند وصرفا باید به عنوان یک ابزار بهشون نگاه کرد.(البته این نظر منه)


ابزار که هستن ولی امیت دات نت فکر نکنم قابل مقایسه با پی اچ پی و فریم ورکهای اون باشه !

----------


## leilaasadi

> من تقریبا دوساله که با این فریمورک کار میکنم، واقعا سخته و اصلا ابزاری برای کارای کوچیک نیست... منابع هم صفره! توی هر ورژن هم که میده مفاهیم نیمه بنیادیش عوض میشه! ولی قوی و قدرتمنده :)


 من می خوام نوشتن کد اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی بانک را با این فریم ورک یاد بگیرم و روش استفاده از soap و همچنین می خوام از پایگاه داده sqlsrv استفاده کنم، در این مورد هم راهنمایی می خوام 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید. اگر هم منبعی یا کدی دارید برای من بفرستید.
ایمیل: moon1.7mms@gmail.com

----------


## nariman_t

این بیچاره لینک دانلود واسته هیچکی کمکش نکرده فقط اومدین اینجا با هم بحث کردید دمتون گردم 
آقا این لینک دانلود رایگان هستش تضمینی هستش خودم هم دانولد کردم

لینک دانلود اینجا کلیک کنید

اگه یه موقعه لینک دانلود حذف شده بود خبر بدید تا دوباره تو همین تاپیک بزارم

----------


## nariman_t

راستی پسوردش هم اینه
ebookbd.info

----------


## redhat2

> من تقریبا دوساله که با این فریمورک کار میکنم، واقعا سخته و اصلا ابزاری برای کارای کوچیک نیست... منابع هم صفره! توی هر ورژن هم که میده مفاهیم نیمه بنیادیش عوض میشه! ولی قوی و قدرتمنده :)


سلام ، شما برای یادگیری از فریم ورک از چه منابعی اسفاده کردید ، میشه منابع را ذکر کنید ، بسیار ممنون میشم ! آیا همین رفرنس مناسب هست 
!

----------


## saber_php

> راستی پسوردش هم اینه
> ebookbd.info


سلام این پسورد میگه اشتباه هستش لطفا پسورد درست رو بدید ممنونم

----------


## nader83m

> کسی از دوستان لینک دانلود رایگان کتاب Zend Framework: A Beginner's Guide رو داره؟


salam man in ketab ro daram mail bezanid baratun miferestam
naderebrahimpour@gmail.com

----------


## hamedraad27

کسی کتاب آموزشی فارسی از این زند فریمورک نداره؟ :افسرده:

----------


## behzadamin12

کارت عالی بود nariman_t
به نظرت همین کتاب کافیه؟
کار عملی و فیلم هم داری؟
اگه داری به اشتراک بزار 
ممنون

----------


## joomlaf

اینم چند تا ebook امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره :چشمک: 

http://s5.picofile.com/file/81685376...ork_2.pdf.html
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81685381..._2008.pdf.html
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81685386..._2009.pdf.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81685388...2013_.pdf.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81685391..._2009.pdf.html
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81685395..._2013.pdf.html
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81685399..._2009.pdf.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81685404..._2009.pdf.html
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81685407..._2010.pdf.html

----------

